# Un AdBlock fiable pour iPad Air 2



## flippy (5 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour. Je suis à la recherche d'*un adblock qui a bonne réputation* (Safari + iOS8). Sur l'AppStore, les commentaires de tous ceux qu'on propose ne sont ni clairs ni probants. D'avance merci pour vos lumières...


----------



## lineakd (5 Décembre 2015)

@flippy, iOS 9.1 et 1blocker.


----------



## flippy (5 Décembre 2015)

OK merci . Vais essayer ça de ce pas...


----------



## flippy (5 Décembre 2015)

Euh, je viens d'aller sur leur site mais ça ne fonctionne que sur iOS9. Donc je cherche plutôt un compatible iOS8 ou sup (pas envie de tout de suite mettre à jour , et heureusement que maintenant on a le choix)...


----------



## lineakd (5 Décembre 2015)

@flippy, sinon changer de navigateur et te servir de l'app icab mobile.


----------



## flippy (5 Décembre 2015)

_iCab_, je l'utilisais il y a moultes années sur mon Mac. Je ne savais pas que ça existait encore . Mais qu'est-ce que iCab m'apporterait de plus que Safari, sinon qu'il soit aussi compatible iOS8 ?


----------



## lineakd (5 Décembre 2015)

@flippy, il est paramétrable à souhait. Il est possible d'activé des filtres contre les pubs et autres petites choses qu'on trouve sur le web.


----------



## flippy (5 Décembre 2015)

OK, je vais l'essayer (si je comprends bien, il a + ou — un blocker incorporé)...


----------



## lineakd (6 Décembre 2015)

@flippy, pas seulement.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Décembre 2015)

Purify. Excellent.


----------



## lineakd (22 Décembre 2015)

@Bruno de Malaisie, oui, une très bonne app mais je crois que @flippy veut rester sous iOS 8.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Décembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Bruno de Malaisie, oui, une très bonne app mais je crois que @flippy veut rester sous iOS 8.


Les blogueurs de pub ne sont supportés qu'à partir d'iOS 9 en natif (c'est meme une des principale nouveautés...).


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Décembre 2015)

Donc Purify ne sert à rien? Block pop up suffit?


----------



## lineakd (26 Décembre 2015)

@Bruno de Malaisie, block pop up ne suffit mais l'app icab mobile fait le boulot si on s'en sert à la place l'app safari.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

Dommage de passer par un soft tiers, qui en plus pompe tes données et envoie tout ton historique de navigation à des gens dont tu ne sais rien...


----------



## lineakd (26 Décembre 2015)

@Moumou92, aurais tu des liens sur ce que tu écris sur l'app icab mobile?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Décembre 2015)

@Moumou92, c'est à moi que tu t'adressais concernant le soft tiers? Si t'es est le cas, je serais intéressé d'avoir les liens sur icab mobile


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2015)

C'est le principe de ce type de bloquer: le traffic est redirigé vers un proxy qui fait office de filtre... Mais du coup le propriétaire du proxy connaît tout de tes habitudes de surf, peut avoir accès à tes mots de passes...

Comment croyaient vous que ça fonctionne? Comment croyez vous que l'auteur du soft se rémunère?quand c'est gratuit, le produit c'est vous!


----------



## lineakd (26 Décembre 2015)

@Moumou92, et de quelle application parles tu?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Décembre 2015)

Purify n'est pas gratuit. Il coûte 99 cts. Je connais le slogan "quand c'est gratuit, le produit, c'est vous" . Mais Qu'en est-il de icab mobile? On est au moins 2 à attendre tes lumières je suis intéressé par l'achat d'icab mobile.


----------



## lineakd (27 Décembre 2015)

@Bruno de Malaisie, désolé pour la question indiscrète mais pour quelle raison t'intéresses tu à l'app cab mobile?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (28 Décembre 2015)

@lineakd
Pas de souciJe fais une recherche de Doctorat sur l'utilisation de l'iPad dans l'enseignement et, pour ce faire, je l'écris avec?????? un iPad Air 2 (pour avoir autant que possible de la cohérence). 
Safari fonctionne très bien pour moi entre mes différents iBidules. 
Mais ce que j'entends d'iCab Mobile est encore mieux. Peut être mieux adapté à un travail de recherche, je ne sais pas. Je ne demande qu'à voir. 
J'ai essayé hier soir la version Mac gratuite et je n'ai pas été emballé (je pense que du fait qu'elle n'est pas payée, je ne peux rien faire en termes de réglages et importations de Bookmarks etc....) 
Mais il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis alors....


----------



## lineakd (28 Décembre 2015)

@Bruno de Malaisie, je ne connais pas la version sous os x. 
Étant un utilisateur de mozilla firefox sur les ordi, j'ai simplement recherché un logiciel comparable sous ios et je suis tombé sur cab mobile. Depuis, il est sur tous mes idevices quelque soit l'ios, en plus de safari et de puffin. 
À l'arrivée d'ios 9, j'ai ajouté l'app chrome que je n'aime pas mais c'est le seul navigateur qui fonctionne avec google traduction car safari et icab mobile ne fonctionne pas correctement dès qu'on traduit une page d'un site.
Dans le travail de recherche, je ne sais pas mais dans l'éducation, il pourrait remplacer l'app safari car bien plus "configurable" même si on ne peut pas choisir le navigateur par défaut sous ios. On peut toujours se servir du copier/coller de l'url depuis le presse-papiers sur icabmobile. Avec un petit défaut si on copie le même lien, une deuxième fois, la page ne s'ouvre pas. 
Il y a aussi les x-callback-url mais je suis un peu perdu avec cela. Vivement qu'il soit compatible avec l'app workflow.
Il y a plein d'autres paramètres...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse. 
Mais comme Safari me va bien pour le moment et pour les besoins que j'en ai, je ne vais pas changer juste pour le plaisir de changer. 
Safari me permet d'avoir les mêmes "bookmarks" que ce soit sur mon iPhone 5S, mon iPad Air 2 ou mon MBP. Mais j'attends des retours (comme toi) de @Moumou92 au sujet d'iCab Mobile....  
Il est urgent d'attendre donc
Excellente journée à toi et je te souhaite d'excellentes fêtes de fin d'année!!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> @lineakd
> Pas de souciJe fais une recherche de Doctorat sur l'utilisation de l'iPad dans l'enseignement et, pour ce faire, je l'écris avec?????? un iPad Air 2 (pour avoir autant que possible de la cohérence).


Y a des gens qui font vraiment des recherches sur ce genre de sujets? Un doctorat de quoi par curiosité?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Décembre 2015)

C'est en anglais. 
Je fais le parallèle entre l'enseignement des Sophistes et de Socrate (en Grèce ancienne) d'une part et de comment les professeurs enseignent en général (en Asie) et de comment ça pourrait/devrait être un partage de connaissance. 
Comment pour un prof sortir de sa zone de confort (mes ppt sont prêts, plus rien ne peut m'arriver) pour aller vers une zone plus "dangereuse où le prof n'est que le facilitateur, le passeur de connaissance, où le prof redevient un étudiant grâce à la tablette. 
L'ordinateur et ppt sont utilisés comme des "boucliers de savoir"
La tablette étant comme un plateau sur lequel chacun y mettra un peu du sien, et de la discussion, jailliront des hypothèses à explorer.
Je m'intéresse au cas du prof. C'est le prof le plus important, de mon point de vue. Un bon prof te fera aimer même une matière que tu n'aimais pas. A l'inverse, un mauvais te fera détester la matière que tu appréciais précédemment. 
Si tu lis l'anglais, je peux t'envoyer ma Research Proposal.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> C'est en anglais.
> Je fais le parallèle entre l'enseignement des Sophistes et de Socrate (en Grèce ancienne) d'une part et de comment les professeurs enseignent en général (en Asie) et de comment ça pourrait/devrait être un partage de connaissance.
> Comment pour un prof sortir de sa zone de confort (mes ppt sont prêts, plus rien ne peut m'arriver) pour aller vers une zone plus "dangereuse où le prof n'est que le facilitateur, le passeur de connaissance, où le prof redevient un étudiant grâce à la tablette.
> L'ordinateur et ppt sont utilisés comme des "boucliers de savoir"
> ...


Oui, je serai ravi de lire ca, ca m'a l'air très intéressant...

La discipline ce sont donc les sciences de l'éducation?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Décembre 2015)

Educational Psychology.... Peux tu m'envoyer ton adresse e-mail. La mienne est la suivante: xxx

Edit du modérateur : j'ai effacé ton email, c'est à faire par message privé (Conversation), car le meilleur moyen de se faire pourrir sa boite email.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Décembre 2015)

Je vient de t'envoyer mon email...


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2015)

Et le modo en question, c'est moi, car j'ai fusionné 2 messages, vu que je ne peux pas éditer directement ta réponse #28.


----------

